# IHoP breakfast monday to friday only 4.99



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2012)

http://ihopcorp.fbmta.com/members/V...D=30064788347&StoreCode=4634&_X=x73yvDNnAPkY0 :lol::lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 5, 2012)

i don't know about where you live but near me there is a 2 hour wait every morning @ ihop and 30 - 45 minutes afternoons and evenings


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i don't know about where you live but near me there is a 2 hour wait every morning @ ihop and 30 - 45 minutes afternoons and evenings



Monday to Friday no real wait were I'm at, and it really should not be for Ihop is good but not great.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 6, 2012)

I think that is plastic food in the pic.  I only eat maple syrup, not maple-flavored HFCS, so iHOP is out of the question.  Even at $.99.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> I think that is plastic food in the pic.  I only eat maple syrup, not maple-flavored HFCS, so iHOP is out of the question.  Even at $.99.



I have brought in Maple syrup in a little plastic cup and use it in IHOP.


----------

